# Lecteur DVD ne fonctionne plus !!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2000)

Bonjour,

Un ami à moi a un iMac et il a voulu le dézonner. Il a installer "DVD Hack" et depuis, le lecteur DVD Apple ne démarre plus. A chaque fois, il a le message suivant : impossible de démarrer car le fichier DVDRuntimeLib est introuvable. Il a réinstaller Mac OS 9 et ça fonctionne toujours pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance

@+ Manu


----------



## LOLOS (11 Décembre 2000)

C'est le firmeware qui merde vraisemblablement.
A mon avis il faut déja essayer de le mettre à jour (http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n11817)
Sinon voir le forum suivant : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000231.html


----------

